

Show HN: My first iphone app was accepted - br0ke
http://elfga.com/LottoCalc/

======
ansman
You might want to hire a designer before charging money for this. I hardly
think anyone will pay $1 for something that looks like this.

~~~
br0ke
There's a version with a slightly updated UI waiting for approval right now. I
tried a couple of other designs and was told that the target market would
respond better to something more "gaudy". There were a few sales before any
advertising, so I guess we'll find out :)

------
acoyfellow
How did you develop it? Looks fairly simple, but the idea is clever.

Did you use native language or any tool like Phonegap?

~~~
br0ke
The core is in ansi C (with the intent of an android NDK port), and native
ObjectiveC for the interface hooks.

------
br0ke
Promo codes: EEKNXK637WLK M74436973NXX K4FWAE9E33YH W74H634HXWAA Y9TXTXR96FEW
JRKW399JYWAT

